

Dave McClure on Putting Other People’s Money Where His Mouth Is - grep
http://gigaom.com/2010/08/09/video-dave-mcclure-on-putting-other-peoples-money-where-his-mouth-is/

======
bconway
Signed up, looking forward to seeing what they do. More interest in seed-stage
work is great news for everyone.

